# LOL Crunch it all



## DaMulta (May 7, 2010)

LOL

FAH
Lastest beta SMP dos
Lastet SMP windows
Lastest GPU

Also
BONIC Crunching away on all 4 cores

About to install 64bit VMware. and see if I can get a 64bit Linux running in windows.


I could be really killing my scores ATM


----------



## hat (May 8, 2010)

Yeah man, pick one. Using your GPU for F@H is pretty much a given since WCG doesn't support it, but either choose to run F@H SMP or WCG.


----------



## HammerON (May 8, 2010)

Interesting...


----------

